# Why does My Airbag come on?



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Does anyone know why the airbag might come on after start up?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

it makes sure it detects it, its just a test, as along as it goes off its all good


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Well it used to go off as soon as i start it but after I started tricking my car it takes two seconds.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

it will stay on for a few seconds, if you have more question since i am answering most of them, you can IM me at psulemon27


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> it will stay on for a few seconds, if you have more question since i am answering most of them, you can IM me at psulemon27


aaww, yer so helpful :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

and im at work, and very bored... plus i am always willing to help a fellow member


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

to comment on the air bag light. da wife took the car to the dealer (long time ago) and was told that hissing noise when you turn the key to the "on" position was the air bag getting ready (I about died laughing).


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats just too funny


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

So that's what that hiss is?? Duh


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yep.. seems to be too simple eh


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

oh. I thought it was air filling up in my tires


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

hissing = fuel pump


----------



## timothyc1234 (Oct 14, 2003)

heh my dad had a similar problem in a 1990 dodge dynasty. he finally opened up the steering column and found a frayed wire. maybe that's what's up with your car...i always joked with him that when that light came on it would just POOF in his face LOL man he didn't like that joke


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

Somebody tried to steal my airbag (passenger side) a while ago when they broke into my car. Nothing else was touched...just the airbag. Now I have a part of the cover bent up and the Airbag light is always on. I know I have to get that fixed, but it's gonna cost me $$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

*air bag*

well my car when i started it the airbag light would blink if your light blinks it means there is something wrong wtih the airbags you should get them serviced but me i just pulled the fuse cause that light gets really annoying


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ebricenojr said:


> Somebody tried to steal my airbag (passenger side) a while ago when they broke into my car. Nothing else was touched...just the airbag. Now I have a part of the cover bent up and the Airbag light is always on. I know I have to get that fixed, but it's gonna cost me $$$$$$$$$$$.


LOL steeling the air bag huh? thats nuts. Are you sure they didnt think you had some sort of electronic device in there? Maybe they thought since its an Import and your a mod, that maybe you might have had a DVD player or playstation in there and removed the air bag. Just a thought. 
-Travis


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Well I just had my alternator rebuilt. Service shop said it was causing the problem and many more I didn't mention.


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> LOL steeling the air bag huh? thats nuts. Are you sure they didnt think you had some sort of electronic device in there? Maybe they thought since its an Import and your a mod, that maybe you might have had a DVD player or playstation in there and removed the air bag. Just a thought.
> -Travis


Not a bad idea...I'll keep that in mind... :cheers:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

just make sure your girlfriend isnt in the passenger seat if you do crash... I dont think the last thing she wants to be "in her mind" to be a Grand Turismo CD. 
-Travis


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Haha, stealing the airbag, that's almost impossible. 4 nuts hold it to the dash, and another 4 bolts hold it to the main support bar. The 4 bolts also take a special key to remove: a T50H Safety Torx which you can only find at Napa Auto, turns out. Even if you have the proper tools, it normally would take me about 15-20min jus to get the pass. airbag out.

I suggest searching the classifiesd for a new airbag (with the proper colored cover). Get the Torx bit for like $3 and then swap it out. To reset the computer, there's a detailed thread around this section telling you how to reset the light.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

i always see airbags on ebay you might want to check there too. i dont remember them being very expencive but i may be wrong


----------

